

Atomic orbital pictures, including the elusive f, g, h, i, j, k, and l orbitals - rms
http://www.orbitals.com/orb/orbtable.htm

======
rms
Note that the orbitals aren't labeled by letter, it's just all the orbitals
for quantum numbers <=10.

I have a strong feeling that the higher orbitals require more than 3 spatial
dimensions to actually be represented.

Why do most high school and intro college textbooks refrain from printing
pictures of the f orbitals? I can understanding not printing the pictures of
the orbitals that require an atomic number of 200, but lots of elements use f
orbitals. You don't need to actually solve the wave function to look at the
orbital pictures.

~~~
jey
> _I have a strong feeling that the higher orbitals require more than 3
> spatial dimensions to actually be represented._

Why's that?

~~~
rms
Our current model of the subatomic universe is painfully incomplete. The way
that electrons seem to appear and disappear would make a lot more sense if
they were moving through extra spatial dimensions, passing information to our
higher-dimensional overlords.

What do you think about Heim Theory?
<http://space.newscientist.com/article/mg18925331.200/> I wish the government
would let us use their enormous machine to test it.

~~~
jey
Interesting. I didn't know that these effects were observable on the scale of
electrons and protons. I thought only string theory postulated these extra
dimensions. I'm also totally ignorant when it comes to Physics and I've got no
opinion on "Heim Theory", except that it'd be cool if it works. :-)

------
admp
Some time ago I wrote a program that does this thing in 3D. Screenshots and
source is here: <http://adomas.org/shg/>

------
ph0rque
We modeled some of these _ab initio_ (starting from the fundamental equations)
in our solid state physics class using mathematica. Ah, the good old days :~).

